# Any luck with squirrels opening weekend?



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

I took my oldest son and tromped around some likely looking places on public land Labor Day. Didn’t see a thing. Wondering if it was the weather/conditions or if I just haven’t found the right spot yet. Anyone have luck?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Hunted Sun and Mon on mostly public in Highland and Ross, hickory's are scattered but numerous if you find the right trees and there're plenty of squirrels if you find the right spots. Pignuts are abundant and looks like at least a decent acorn crop in my area.
Two beautiful mornings to be out.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I hunted Public in Clark county on Sunday and got two. They were clustered up on walnuts mostly, they were thin this year though.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I hunted a 15 acer woods behind my friends house, outside of Cardington, with my dad (76) it was a little windy. I was using a 22/45 with a red dot for fun. I saw 3. Got a shot at one from against a tree. Missed. The squirrel didn't know I was there and came out and presented a very nice clear still shot at about 20 yds. Click. The second shot misfired. I had to mess with the magazine to get it out. By the time I got things going again he was gone. If I had my rifle or shotgun I have no doubt I would have had 3 squirrels. kind of felt like I was using a sling shot. I have killed a few squirrels with a pistol before and I wanted a challenge. I got it. Dad saw 1 and never got a shot. It was still a nice morning in the woods. There was some guys shooting at doves pretty close to us and sounded like they were getting plenty of shooting. Sounded like they were having fun. I wonder how many they got? I enjoyed the morning and time with my dad. I'm 53 and bet I haven't missed the 1st day of hunting squirrel with Dad 5 times since I was 10.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good to hear about everyone’s experience this weekend. It was good time with my son even if no squirrels. I’ll have to keep walking and learning the public lands around here and find those spots!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

CoonDawg92 said:


> have to keep walking and learning the public lands around here


 What part of Ohio are you in, S/W ?


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

North, just west of Cleveland. I tried Milan and Spencer areas last weekend.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

CoonDawg92 said:


> North, just west of Cleveland. I tried Milan and Spencer areas last weekend.


I'm in S/W , sorry I thought I might be able to steer you to some good public area's.
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Appreciate that, you as well! Will share any future results.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

I posted this already, but since you asked. This was Athens county as I had a bigger picture in mind of where I wanted to start them out.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Not out yet but planning on Friday morning it’s suppose to b in the high 40s nice and cool. Checking out my tree stands tomorrow for end of month opener.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

CoonDawg92 said:


> North, just west of Cleveland. I tried Milan and Spencer areas last weekend.


If ya don't mind an hour drive, there is a public wildlife area just off of rt. 7. I believe it is the Shenango Wildlife area. It runs from Kinsman south to rt. 305 between 7 and state line road.
I hunted waterfowl there years ago and it was chuck full of squirrels.
I'll have to check that name and get you a map if your interested.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Hunted private land in Geauga County (NE Ohio) and ended with two Grays, saw four total. I use a .25 PCP air rifle.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey Diesel, I might check it out if the opportunity comes up to go that far.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

CoonDawg92 said:


> Hey Diesel, I might check it out if the opportunity comes up to go that far.


Darn, Dawg. I forgot to make sure that is the right name, but i'll get it mapped out for you.

UPDATE;












































When you get into Kinsman, there is an old time square. You'll have to turn rt. then a quick left to get rte. 7 south. Stay on 7 south, turn to the east when you reach rt. 88.
There are parking areas around the river.
Yes, it is the Shenango Wildlife Area.


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

$diesel$ said:


> Darn, Dawg. I forgot to make sure that is the right name, but i'll get it mapped out for you.
> 
> UPDATE;
> View attachment 320793
> ...


follow 7 south a couple of miles down from 88 until you get to mulligan east on the left, turn left and go down that road to a dirt parking lot. hunt on the north side of the road, it's also usually loaded.


----------

